# err...lexapro, anybody?



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

so maybe celexa does have some side-effects of anxiety. i mean, it's really helped with my depression, so i'm reluctant to terminate treatment. but heard through the grapevine (hardly a scientific source, those grapevines) that lexparo is just like celexa, but with an added anti-anxiety component. anyone experience this... or just plain know better?
j


----------



## liltiger282 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just started taking lexapro two days ago. The first night was horrible...i was more depressed then before I took it. I talked to a pharmacist though and he said to give it two weeks to do what it is supposed to do. I will keep you posted on how it is going. I am sorry I am not more help,
Heather


----------



## blardyblar (Aug 9, 2005)

I take Lexapro as well for anxiety....though i'm not sure I feel the effects of it at all. I've been taking it for about a year and a half now...50mg i believe daily. I believe with SSRI's it's all about finding the med which suits your particular chemistry. My doctor mentioned something about a rule of the thirds applying to SSRI's, that being, with each individual antidepressants, about a third of the patients will respond to it positively. That same group won't necessarily respond to another SSRI. I think i'm going to be switching soon. Lexapro seems pretty mild, though I want to avoid the more serious MAOI's due to all the diet/health restrictions.


----------

